# Algae control



## priceless (May 9, 2013)

Can anybody tell me how to control long hair Algae on my live rock. My phosphate and nitrate are 0 and I do frequent 10% water change. :fish10:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You can black out the tank for 3 days to kill off the algae. And if your phosphates are 0 it should not come back. You can also add more snails to yiur tank that will eat up the hair algae.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

good advice from above.i used 2 Chinese Algae Eater to eat my algae and also cut back on the light time.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

rtmaston said:


> good advice from above.i used 2 Chinese Algae Eater to eat my algae and also cut back on the light time.


Now that I would love to see in a SW tank. Chinese Algae Eaters


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

none 2



Reefing Madness said:


> Now that I would love to see in a SW tank. Chinese Algae Eaters


----------

